# Bak from Serbia



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

This is some photos of Bak, he is now 10 weeks old.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a nice yard to play in!! I bet he has a blast. Great photos of him. :congratulations: on the handsome boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's adorable! I love the first picture of his big leap. Pretty garden too


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

Greetings from the United States. Beautiful dog. Also thank you for Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very handsome puppy and awesome photos!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

This pictures I post is when Bak was 8 weeks old. soon i will post some pictures from today.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

adorable puppy


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is some more pictures from today


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love those ears


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwwwwww, adorable puppy


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank's


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Looovveelllyyyy :gsdsit: Good job!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

todays photos


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

nothin' but <3


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome little fellow, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

cute puppy


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Vas pas je presladak! Volim!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

GSDElsa said:


> Vas pas je presladak! Volim!



Hvala!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Jako lep pas! pozdrav!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Now we have a 4 monts and 10 days


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Handsome puppy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVE the first picture! Can you say agility GSD in the making?!?


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> Handsome puppy!


Thank's


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's looking so grown up! Beautiful dog


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

beautiful baby!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Stosh said:


> He's looking so grown up! Beautiful dog


Bak is 5 monts and 8 days old


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

He has the coy look nailed down, doesn't he? Very handsome pup you have


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Bak vom haus Milesevac 10 monts!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love how the red is showing so clearly, he looks very mature  Great job on the stack as well!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Very handsome!!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Ears = sooo cute!!!


----------



## jevrem (Aug 3, 2012)

Bak vom haus Milesevac 13 monts old




























http://audiclubserbia.com/club/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/85449-audi-r8-1-490x256.jpg


----------

